
My Soccer Fandom Is Out of Shape - samizdis
https://www.theatlantic.com/culture/archive/2020/06/arsenal-manchester-city-new-strangeness-soccer/613216/
======
necovek
I am surprised nobody has come up with "virtual tickets" system where you set
up speakers on the stadium and you can have multiple people join in and shout
at home into their microphones to be heard at the stadium.

It seems such an obvious solution that would make a lot of money and make
games actually have chants that follow the game play.

Eg. you probably need a group of only 10-20 people all virtually seated in a
single area (one speaker at the stadium) to get a song started as others pick
it up on their headphones.

